# Poor college kid crew checking in



## ryl515 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have been lurking around here for a while and finally made my first post before realizing I never introduced myself.  I haven't looked at any other introductions so I don't know how detailed people make it (I'm assuming HEY GUYS YOU KNOW A ROID SOURCE? is typical, haha kidding).

Anyway:
5'9"
189 lbs
23 years old

Unfortunately, I just found this site because I just got into the IronMan magazines themselves.  They are amazing compared to my previous subscription (Muscle and Body is so boring).  I first looked around here for information on running test prop, but I have decided not to since I'm a full time college idiot with no job (with his mom paying his rent and credit card bill).  Maybe I'll decided to do it later, but it's a no-go as of now.  Hmm, just started a Cyclical Ketogenic Diet.  Awesome so far.  I'm rambling.  Time to stop.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ryl515* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Kimi (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sheer (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome, newbie here too.


----------



## ryl515 (Mar 6, 2012)

I appreciate the warm welcome.  Thanks, everyone.


----------



## musclemeds (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to a great board!  You will love it here, lots of vital information for you to soak up.


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 6, 2012)

Whats up!!!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

welcome, since you poor and in college i  recomend meth, its cheap and easy to come by


----------



## Tuco (Mar 6, 2012)

You're not poor and in college, I went to a four year public university, all the kids said they were "poor" yet drove around in a Lexus or nice truck there parents bought them. I've yet to meet a poor college kid, lazy maybe, not poor. Sorry, had to go on that rant because I'm Tired if college kids calling themselves "poor". Nevertheless, WELCOME, this is my favorite forum, great info.


----------



## jwallace3232 (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

